# Lots of questions from Northern Michigan



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forums. I'm not familiar with MI so I can't answer directly, but I'm curious as to why the boss is doing what he's doing. Are you sure he's duly licensed? Look up his license in the state database and come back and tell us what you find.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Enjoy your time here.

I don't know what's up with your boss but it sounds like he is up to something fishy to say the least.


----------



## pistons54 (Mar 10, 2017)

MikeFL said:


> Welcome to the forums. I'm not familiar with MI so I can't answer directly, but I'm curious as to why the boss is doing what he's doing. Are you sure he's duly licensed? Look up his license in the state database and come back and tell us what you find.


Thanks for your reply. Yes he is duly licensed as i seen on his wall and also online.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

pistons54 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Yes he is duly licensed as i seen on his wall and also online.



Why do you think he is stalling you?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

pistons54 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Yes he is duly licensed as i seen on his wall and also online.


Then I suggest you fill out the paperwork and present it for his signature. Tell him state law requires it be done within 30 days (if indeed that is correct) and you want to make sure you don't end up with any non-compliance issues "because you love your job so much".


----------

